# Wanna Have a Knock-down Drag-out Beat-em-up Kill-em Spar



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 5, 2017)

Alright, I wanted to do something like this over a year+ ago, and revisions to the rules plus real life kept it from happening.

And even those bits aside, it's November.  NaNoWriMo, for those in the know.  And I've had a story (fanfic really) in the works for a long while, which feature some character combat as a recurring thing which come up.

So I want to have one of my characters (a deriviant of which which be in the fic) engage in as bloody a form of combat as possible here, PG-13 in mind.  It should be good writing motivation.

*Roleplay combat style:*  Start it with Open-style.
*Closed-post time limit:*  4 days

If it turns out there's decent chemistry between us, maybe gradually work it towards it towards Hybrid.

_If you don't know what those terms mean, this is likely not a combat you want to step into._ 

I'll add in clarification for anyone somewhat familiar with roleplay combat mechanics, but these are pretty old-school terms, so I think they'll be recognized by those familiar with their origins and my personal reputation in the field.

_Because straight up:_  I know how to roleplay fight.  That's not a boast or some-such.  I know how to fictionally square up against some crazy character types, and I'm playing as one of my more flexible characters.  And I want to match up against someone else who knows their stuff.

Also, I'd be happy to accept a 3rd party as a roleplay judge.  Just add in/link your experience judging such encounters.

*Character I'm fielding:*






*Character Profile:* www.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou's Profile by SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## Steelite (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm game. Bring it on.
Here's my sona : forums.furaffinity.net: I did a thing for my 'sona


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 6, 2017)

Hell f*cking yeah!  Minotaur battle!

Sling me a convo message with any questions.

Or answers to questions from me.  I don't want to clog things up.

But for transparency:

1)  Based just on basic stats, I'll need to scale Ichi-gou back.  I am totally fine with that.  I've done a ton of scaled fights.  So just look over the sheet and give me some rough examples.

As a far extreme example:  Ichi-gou's default level (based on what he's been through for 10+ years) could break Goku's nose with a straight punch.

That doesn't seem to line up with your character's listed abilities.  So I need some rough guidelines to have the character fit.

But I've done this stuff for a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng (I'm ollllllllllllllllllld ancient) while now.  So I can easily scale him back as needed to fit the situation and create an interesting and character-driven scene.

2)  Just gimme a rough level of experience/style.  

I want this brawl to be fun, not a 'murder the hell out of the other guy' fight.

The characters will be trying to murder each other....cause that's the point of the spar.  But just PM me your experience level, so I can get a bit of context on how to post.

And.....I haven't seen any posts from anyone who could serve as a 3rd party judge.  Know anyone?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Nov 6, 2017)

Steelite said:


> I'm game. Bring it on.
> Here's my sona : forums.furaffinity.net: I did a thing for my 'sona


And I got over-excited.

Thought I clicked the Reply button, missed it.

I got too antsy/blood-lusted.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 6, 2017)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> As a far extreme example: Ichi-gou's default level (based on what he's been through for 10+ years) could break Goku's nose with a straight punch.
> 
> That doesn't seem to line up with your character's listed abilities. So I need some rough guidelines to have the character fit.


I don't wanna cramp my profile with so much crap about magic, so it's just in a small text file in my phone.
To put things simple, though...

*Bone Magic* : control and use the opponent's own skeleton against themselves, against their will
*Blood Magic* : versatile with healing, buffing and/or debuffing
*Time Magic* : make time go fast forward, slow down, or backward ; basically as reality-breaking as it can be
*Spatial Magic* : use everything in the outerspace (including the black hole, white hole and wormhole) to defy the laws of physics
*Sonic Magic* : use the infrasound and ultrasound as unblockable waves to, at least, shake the opponent's organs from inside out like a gravitational collapse
For further example... I was in a fight with someone's OCs, who were literally Gods of Fate. They cut my "soul string" (like the ones in Heracules) and killed me, but I came back to life with my soul rewinding time and restoring my life force back up (blood magic). Then, they tried to seal me and lock me up, but I used *"Devil's Bermuda Triangle"* (my big move with Time Magic) to shatter the entire seal like glasses, and reveal the gods who were literally attacking me off-screen.
They left, and the guy DM'd me and said it was "tactical retreat".
End of story.



SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> And I got over-excited.
> 
> Thought I clicked the Reply button, missed it.
> 
> I got too antsy/blood-lusted.


How lovely...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 8, 2017)

I'd like to read the results of this when it's completed.  I still have a great deal of development to do personally, but seeing how it's "technically" written interests me.  A good bit of Coma's story involves combat.  

Sergal are designed for blood and violent armored H2H warfare, but magic is a bit out of reach for him


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 10, 2017)

Sounds kinda cool.
Dogryme is a Ground fluff dragon. He's strong enough to pick up trucks and punch walls down, he can climb walls and he can dig through any materials up to as tough as suburb sidewalk concrete. He also has wings, they help him jump just a bit higher and allow him to glide distances he couldn't normally get over. He can only gain altitude by gliding over heat waves. There are spikes on the tips of both his wings, and there are swiveling bone spines in his back. His wings and spikes seem to help him dig through soils as if he were swimming in them. These are his natural body features. He is nearsighted though, certainly not capable of being a sniper. But he does have a good big nose. He has a low strength natural feeling for magic, and can find it as long as it's nearby. He's also not particularly fast, sprinting in short bursts when necessary but often simply jogging for long-term speed.
His skills are that he's a good cook and baker, has some crafting knowledge with mechanics and hardware, and is generally quite smart. In his personality... Well, when in casual mode, he can be cheery and make jokes and puns, often improv-ing off of whatever conversation he's having with someone else. When he's not being casual, he thinks a lot and doesn't talk much. He's not confident in his own abilities and tends to overthink a lot of things sometimes...
In a battle, angry, or hurt, Dogry hardly talks, and gets a stubborn, steely determination to him. Whatever goal he's trying to accomplish, defeating someone, revenge, or avenging a friend, he won't stop until either he is defeated or they are defeated.
His equipment... His clothes aren't very useful to him for defense, as he often wears his Yellow Scarf, Jacket, Gray Sweatpants, and Strange Shoes he crafted himself. They have internal springs within the soles, ("suspenders" if you will) to help his jump height and support some fall dampening if fall damage matters. He also has a Smartpad on his wrist that uses wifi technology, but it's not exactly built to hide his communications. Chances are it'll be as good as a small bulwark shield when a battle breaks out. His Gauntlets will always protect his wrists and upper arms.
For real, his actual battle related equipment. He likes to keep a Magitech Hand Cannon on hand (harhar) to increase the launch speed and distance of his offensive spells. But that'd be getting into magic. He also likes to use a titanium shield fashioned after riot police shields or welder masks, to defend himself and to see where he's shooting at the same time. If his blaster fails, he'll pull out a halberd spear and blade from a hatchet sheathe and extend its telescoping handle for long-ranged melee combat.
Last but not least, he has a military-grade Jetsuit he can call to arrive at his location (without using the smartpad) if he feels the battle is getting out of hand and threatens the entire area he's in. He attaches the blaster to it, chugs a few elixers, and gets ready to shmup.
His magic element is Pyrotechnic. (Fire element with mostly explosive compositions and a bit of earth and metal.) It gives him a strange, almost military-like sense of power, like a loose cannon off of a tank. His offensive spells are Fireballs (bounce along the ground until hitting a target or a wall) and Cinder Cylinders. (Basically, incendiary grenades.) Curiously, his magic fire is blue. His defensive spells (WIP) is Firewall. (It creates a rectangular energy field made of fire directly in front of him to initially wall off enemies and gives him time to prepare another attack, flee, or surprise his enemies.) There may also be Jet Flame, which is a flamable disc he tosses onto the ground and lights by snapping his fingers (the same way he detonates cinder cylinders) which creates, well, a rocket flame that shoots upwards from the disc. Multiple discs at once can make fighting at close range as tricky as a dance. they can also propel the things they're planted on, or end up shooting the flames directly through them, depending on if Dogry plants the rocket disc on its right side up or not. In truth, I'm not sure which of these two spells is best for dogryme, as the Jet Discs could serve the same purpose as the flame wall if arranged correctly. Normally I'd opt for versatility and go with the jet disc.
He also has an unusually strong life-force signature, like most fluff dragons have. His life-force quirk is he turns into an ash phantom of himself if emotionally broken or lays defeated / "dead" for a few minutes. His cross-shaped ash daggers are just as scathing as his words, but that is his only offensive spell in that state. His natural tactic in that form is often to flee without a trace, to recover elsewhere. If forced into that state, the enemy has already won the battle, but they haven't killed dogry.
If Dogryme is properly killed, all of his lifeforce is transferred into magic, and all of his magic is discharged at once, causing the typical chain-reaction explosion boss death with a final giant explosion at the end.
His pros is that he's a pretty strong opponent who never gives up and can be terrifying to fight when looked at from a weaker enemy's perspective. He has a few heroic qualities that when he does everything correctly, and can be valiant when successful. He's resistant to cold things and places.
His flaws are he gets stressed, worried, and paranoid easily. This can cause him to make mistakes or try to predict things going one way when they could go another. Sometimes he's also easy to anger, which is rather unsafe considering his magic, to say the least. He does NOT have a very good poker face in battle. If he gets weak, he tends to start overusing his magic spells causing a small inferno, and begins to flee when that happens.
... Being a Fluff Dragon, means he's not immune to even his own magic when it comes to any sort of fire or heat. Because of this, he tends to fear opponents with fiery attacks and sometimes fears his own magic powers. One reflect attack used against him at just the right time can easily screw him up. He feels he needs the magitech cannon to feel even a little bit safer using his magic, and his shield to help him feel even more safe from its effects. If disarmed of both, he refuses to use it unless weak or panicking. This can cause him to miss perfectly good opportunities to use his spells against his enemies.

... After reading Ichi-gou's profile, I don't think Dogry would be much of a match for him. If dogry comes to the battle prepared, there's no way he wouldn't be wearing his jetsuit AND holding the shield at the same time, just to get him on his level. He doesn't have a whole lot in the way of speed or defense normally otherwise, because he probably has offense covered. Let's face it, burning things would be EXTREMELY painful enough, so I bet he could match ichi's pain with his own brand. He might have enough technique and smarts to trick him into dangerous zones, or perhaps catch him off guard once or twice. But he's also got his own set of tricks that could also mess with dogry, such as detecting and manipulating electronic technology (smartpad...) as well as weird radiation and chemical knowledge. Dogry might get toasted from the inside out if that's the case... Meaning his jetsuit is effectively and mostly empty with guts n entrails soup inside it. Kinda like what happens to divers when you cut the pressure...
I used to use a character I now call darg ryme, but no more. The main point here is, whereas darg ryme is cyberpunk, dogryme is dieselpunk with a side of magic.


----------

